# Fido Voicemail indicator



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

Hey all, I apologize if this has been previously posted/answered, I had a look but didn't see any thing that seemed like it. So if so my bad, just redirect me.

Fido, my voicemail works fine, did from the first time I put my SIM card in after unlocking however I do not have the indicator come up that I have a voicemail. Currently all I'm doing is checking if I notice I have a missed call to see if they have left a msg.

Any fix for this?

Thanks! =)


----------



## sedawk (Jun 26, 2007)

*Rogers ..*

Sorry, no fix here. But just to let you know I'm using my iPhone on Rogers and the voice mail indicator works just fine. (However, it sometimes takes a few mintures to turn off after checking messages)


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

Doh! Figures haha. Oh well guess I'll wait to see if something comes out for that.


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

I'm on FIDO and I do get the number indicating I do have voice mail - strange??


----------



## Maverick (Sep 18, 2007)

Ya, I've got the same problem... its the last issue I have (besides the ridiculously expensive data rates on Fido). I was thinking of going to a store and replacing my SIM in case that might help I suppose if there are other Fido users that ARE getting VM indications, then the SIM is the only thing I can think of that would be different (?).


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

Maverick said:


> Ya, I've got the same problem... its the last issue I have (besides the ridiculously expensive data rates on Fido). I was thinking of going to a store and replacing my SIM in case that might help I suppose if there are other Fido users that ARE getting VM indications, then the SIM is the only thing I can think of that would be different (?).


Oh! Smart thinking my SIM card is super old, I wonder if that's why. I've had the same one for like 7 or 8 years... :yikes:


----------



## kydee6039 (Jul 11, 2007)

Try:

If you have successfully unlocked your iPhone, you may have discovered already that the voicemail button doesn't do anything at all. It won't give you visual voicemail, but you can easily get the voicemail button to work using any carrier following these steps:

1. First, take note of what your voicemail number is with your current provider (for example, in Spain the Vodafone voicemail number is 177).
2. Click on the phone button in your iPhone.
3. Click on the keypad tab.
4. Tap the following code:

*5005*86*xxx#

The xxx is the voicemail number, in our example it will read: *5005*86*177#

5. Tap call.
6. After a second, the code will have been set.
7. Tap now on the voicemail button and it will automatically call your usual voicemail service.


----------



## imachungry (Sep 19, 2004)

I'm on Fido and the VM indicator works fine for me.


----------



## Daktari (Feb 21, 2005)

i'm on Fido and the voicemail indicator does not work. My sim card is a four year old replacement. For whose voicemail is working does phone show "Fido" or "Rogers Wireless" on the top left of the screen?


----------



## SeanS (Jun 27, 2005)

Fido. And my sim is about 4 years old.


----------



## aab01 (Aug 31, 2007)

My voicemail itself works just fine only the indicator. My SIM card is stupidly old and i'm on FIDO Pay as you go - and it says Rogers on it.


----------



## sedawk (Jun 26, 2007)

kydee6039 said:


> Try:
> 
> If you have successfully unlocked your iPhone, you may have discovered already that the voicemail button doesn't do anything at all. ....


Not true for my Roger's SIM card. From the moment I put my SIM card in the phone the voicemail button would dial my voicemail. No additional setup required.


----------

